# mystery cory!



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

hi. we got as corydoras catfish think it was a bronze but now i am reconsidering. its green sheen is not a sheen but a thick, more-blue-than-green stripe. its gill covers r a nice pink and it seems like the fish is "blushing". its body is indeed very elongated and the height is short when compared to our shwortz cory. its face is dark gray and the body is a brownish color. here is a tilted photo in which u can see some of the features: please help me identify this cory!!!


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

the picture really fuzz...so its really hard to tell. If you can get a clear picture of him, that would help


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks to be an emerald cory which is a c. aeneus


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

i have no dig. camera so its hard to get good photos. every time i look up "bronze corydoras" in google images, none of the cories have this blushing look or the face and body being different colors.


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

I've heard of a red lazer or orange lazer cory before...... maybe that's it? not sure.


----------



## eaglesfan3711 (Nov 16, 2008)

Still looks like a regular green, maybe emerald cory to me.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Does it look like this; 
http://www.e-aquarium.com.au/gallery/d/438-2/corydoras-aeneus


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

thanks 4 the link, susan. but what was there is not what we have. like i said, ours has a blushing appearance on its gill covers, not a green sheen like the cory in the photo. i'll try emerald cory and the 2 lazer cories and see what comes up.


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

the picture you produced looks like an emerald cory but with the fuzz it really not clear....


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

Orange Lazer cory. taken from another website.









http://www.corydorasworld.com/var/news/storage/images/corydoras/q/the_aeneus_group/corydoras_sp_gold_laser/32919-1-eng-GB/corydoras_sp_gold_laser_small.jpg

this may be a small picture, but i'm pretty sure that this might be your fish! this is a gold lazer, and yours looks a lot like it, but I cant tell if tere is any iridecence on you fish from the picture. if neither of these fish are the same as yours, could you name the differeces?


----------



## eaglesfan3711 (Nov 16, 2008)

Wow those are cool!


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

i just discovered that yes, they r orange lazor cories!! the orange stripe was'nt showing up because of the tank lighting. my dad had kept it a secret!!!


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

how many did you get? if you can get more, you could breed them.......


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

we only have 1.


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

It would be nice if you could get a couple more as they really do better in groups of three or more. It makes them much more active as they are timid little fish if your tank is big enough to support the fish. At least 10 to 15 gallons is needed for them and they will be very happy. To breed them you will need to do a water change with slightly cooler water (a couple degrees or so) and provide lots of cover. Make sure that their tank is not inhabited with other fish that will eat the eggs. They are fun to breed.

Rose


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

now i've found out the truth: we have a corydoras melanotaenius.


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

yeah thats an emerald because i have two in my tank thats exactly like mine/// i thought that was mine for a second


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

according to the website i found it's species on, their pic looks exactly like mine, the scientific name was _Corydoras melanotaenius_ and it was called "Elongated Bronze Corydoras"


----------

